# Printer Status on "Idle" and Won't Print



## therelief

Help! 

MS did some automatic updates yesterday and now my printer won't print.

I have gone the whole nine yards of uninstalling, reinstalling, turning printer off and on, restarting computer, checking connections, etc., etc.

The thing I did finally notice was that when I open a document, click Print, the printer status says it is "idle." 

I have never noticed that before and think that may be where the problem is isolated (everything else is installed/operating properly).

So when I do press print, it sends it to the queue (obviously communicating, right?) but then nothing else ever happens (meaning, no printee).

Anyone know what is going on or how to take the printer out of "idle" status?

Oh, it's an HP Deskjet 960c.


----------



## sobeit

try the different steps here


----------

